# Online -- 4th Ed. Game Seeks Players



## amusingsn (Aug 20, 2008)

*Wings of Darkness* is about to start up soon. It's a 4th Edition Campaign, for 1st Level Characters. We are going to play from 8pm -12:30 Eastern, Sunday Nights. 

We'll be playing using the Maptool program with Ventrilo voice chat.   

You can read up on the campaign information here: 

http://home.earthlink.net/~wingsofdarkness/wingsindex.html 

If you're interested in joining up or have any questions, let me know as a reply to this message, as a private message, or you can try to catch me on AIM as Aberrant Erik. 

Hope to be talking with you soon!


----------



## blackice001 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello, I'm so glad you posted, I've been looking for a DnD 4E maptools/vent game and Sunday nights is perfect for me Est..

Talandar Marrgan, Eladrin Rogue/Warlock
Recruit hopefull- bonus feat will be languages (is that ok?)

16str
12con
16dex
13int
10 wis
13cha

I have a full Ch-background and Will be happy to fill you in on any information/questions you may have.

Please contact me at blackice001@yahoo.com so I can get the vent server info and password, I can't wait to get started.


----------



## amusingsn (Aug 21, 2008)

I must regretfully announce that I've achieved the necessary number of inquiries.  If any more people are interested, just let me know, and I can add you to a wait list.

Thank you for your time and interest!


----------

